# Importing car, housing and schools in Abu Dhabi



## javigac (Oct 24, 2010)

I am planing to move soon to Abu Dhabi and I have some concerns.
I would like to import my car into Abu Dhabi. Does anyone has experience with what kind of paperwork is required, how long does it take, do I need to wait until have the residence visa to rent the house,etc. 
Where can I find good information regarding villas in compounds and schools (I have two kids 8 & 5 years old)
Any information is very much appreciated.


----------



## xchaos777 (Dec 15, 2010)

There are a few detailed threads on this in the Dubai forum. Do a search and you will find some step by step experiences.


----------

